# saying hello from the UK



## WALTEREGO (May 28, 2016)

Good Morning Afternoon Evening ,(time zone dependant) to you all.
As a new member and very new author I am looking to connect with other writers of the same genre* crime, military, adventure, fiction. *It is my intention to develope a protagonist that is outside the usual mould of disgruntled officers or emotionaly wrecked individuals carying a burden or torch for some unrequited love. 


My difficultiy is how do I promote my novel's effectively. There seems to be a plethora of ways, some good, some bad, some absolutley terrible, and some obvious scams. So any advice would be aoppreciated from fellow authors who may have encountered the same problems 

happy wordsmithing 

Stephen Bishop


----------



## Firemajic (May 28, 2016)

Hello Walter, welcome! Check out the writing discussion thread, you will find a lot of helpful ideas there, and once you have 10 posts you can open a discussion and ask questions there... Sounds like you have a fabulous idea for your first novel, soo roll up your sleeves and get to work... hahaa, I am looking forward to seeing you around..enjoy!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 28, 2016)

Hey Walter! 

Great play on words! _(W)alter-ego._ Welcome to Writing Forums. I'm Anthony, the New Writers' Mentor. Feel free to explore, engage, and excel. We have all those answers here with our diversified writing community. I am looking forward to seeing you around. I completely agree with novel promotions. I have a few suggestions under my sleeve with promotional insight. I am looking forward to working with you. 

Have fun! 

- Anthony


----------



## WALTEREGO (May 28, 2016)

Thanks Anthony .
as a completely untrained writer blessed with a tremendous life expierience and only the desire to write  I break the rules. "I write the way I like to read". So having writen my first and formatted it to within an inch of its life decided on the version of English I prefer (UK or USA  UK won insert smiley face here  ) put together a cover that would blow your socks of and launched it on Amazon Smash words and nook  built a briliant website with all the characters back story. my question is what are the best methods of promoting my work. 

am open to suggestions 

Regards 

Stephen


----------



## Aquilo (May 28, 2016)

Hi Stephen. There's a publishing thread on here where you can ask about publishing: here.  If you have a scroll through the questions, you might find it's already been answered.

And welcome to WF. :hi:


----------



## columbo1977 (May 28, 2016)

Hi Stephen

I'm also from the UK, been flakey on here for a long time but am trying to be more active. You have found an extremely friendly and helpful forum here.

Graham


----------



## Boofy (May 28, 2016)

More Brits! Hello! Please stick around. We are somewhat of a minority around here and the place does need more class... Ahem.


----------



## KThoughts (May 29, 2016)

Welcome to the forums! I am KT hope you enjoy being around the forums and learn something new here because I have!, So you write action? That is really cool! 
If you write crime and military do you find doing action scenes hard to write? or simply just too easy for you?


----------



## WALTEREGO (May 29, 2016)

Good morning to all what a wonderful welcome, and so many questions I will answer as I can. To each of you.


----------



## WALTEREGO (May 29, 2016)

The 





Boofy said:


> More Brits! Hello! Please stick around. We are somewhat of a minority around here and the place does need more class... Ahem.


you asume that I have class even my spellchecker ignores me when I am at work, what subject matter do you enjoy reading / writing


----------



## WALTEREGO (May 29, 2016)

Aquilo said:


> Hi Stephen. There's a publishing thread on here where you can ask about publishing: here.  If you have a scroll through the questions, you might find it's already been answered.
> 
> And welcome to WF. :hi:


Thanks for the pointer, you are in the west midland I come from Birmingham and the protagonist in my book is based on personal expierience of my time there before joining the military, had a look at your website interesting subject matter we may talk later as I have an idea for a story line but don't know anything about the subject.

thanks for the intro


----------



## WALTEREGO (May 29, 2016)

hi someone once said easy reading is damn hard writing  I am a qualified hypnotherapist and use techniques for visualisation to recall events or play events in my mind, then lots of editing once it's written. I am also fortunate enough to have had a life within that environment. That doesn't mean it's easy. Stay in touch


----------



## Phil Istine (May 29, 2016)

Hi Walter.  Welcome to the forum from another Brit.  I like your user name.


----------



## H.Brown (May 29, 2016)

Hello and Welcome from the north of the UK, hope your enjoying your time here.


----------



## JustRob (May 29, 2016)

Oh, there was such a gathering of people here that I thought it was the queue for something else. Anyway, welcome Stephen. 

I'm yet another Brit. We're not that thin on the ground. Watch out for members from across the pond telling you that details in your grammar are wrong. It is quite true that we are separated by a common language, so you need to decide which regional variations you employ in your writing. If it's a mid-Atlantic mishmash then maybe only fish will appreciate it. (That sentence splashes a lot, doesn't it, come to think of it? Very appropriate for the fish then._ Always _think like a writer.)

Hypnotherapy eh? Taking the mind to places that its owner didn't know existed then. My mind seems to be in the habit of doing that all by itself, apparently wandering off into the future on occasions. If you think that isn't possible then explain my experiences set out on my website mentioned below because I can't do so any other way.

I'm afraid that my writing is so much in the mind that there's often very little action in it to speak of. It's all somewhat cerebral really, which isn't to everyone's taste. So far as publishing is concerned I just put it on its own website as a free download because I never intended to publish it properly, or even write it actually. That just sort of happened.

See you and your work around soon hopefully.


----------



## dither (May 29, 2016)

WALTEREGO said:


> hi someone once said easy reading is damn hard writing  I am a qualified hypnotherapist and use techniques for visualisation to recall events or play events in my mind, then lots of editing once it's written. I am also fortunate enough to have had a life within that environment. That doesn't mean it's easy. Stay in touch



Easy reading, my dream/aspiration and yes, it's damn hard.


----------



## WALTEREGO (May 30, 2016)

JustRob said:


> Oh, there was such a gathering of people here that I thought it was the queue for something else. Anyway, welcome Stephen.
> 
> I'm yet another Brit. We're not that thin on the ground. Watch out for members from across the pond telling you that details in your grammar are wrong. It is quite true that we are separated by a common language, so you need to decide which regional variations you employ in your writing. If it's a mid-Atlantic mishmash then maybe only fish will appreciate it. (That sentence splashes a lot, doesn't it, come to think of it? Very appropriate for the fish then._ Always _think like a writer.)
> 
> ...



Good morning. 
Just trying to catch up on all the welcomes. Yes hypnosis is a usefull tool for breaking down the events of a chapter paragraph or even sentence structure. I might put some info up on haw you can achieve the state by yourself. 
Sepperated by a common language, a contentious subject to say the least best left allone at this point. had a brief look at your web site can i reservecomment untill i have read more  but its an inteerwesting idea.

we shall speak again 

Regards 
Stephen


----------



## WALTEREGO (May 30, 2016)

H.Brown said:


> Hello and Welcome from the north of the UK, hope your enjoying your time here.


So far so good  hailing all corners from the wilds of Bristol.


----------



## PiP (May 30, 2016)

Hi Stephen, welcome to WF. Are you going to self-publish your novel or try the traditional route?

Have you checked out our WF member Author Interviews? You might glean some tips there and/or ask questions.


----------



## WALTEREGO (May 30, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> Hi Walter.  Welcome to the forum from another Brit.  I like your user name.


Hi From Bristol. Am running out of smart opening lines for the helo responses. what are the forum rules on plagerism?

Regards 
Stephen


----------



## WALTEREGO (May 30, 2016)

PiP said:


> Hi Stephen, welcome to WF. Are you going to self-publish your novel or try the traditional route?
> 
> Have you checked out our WF member Author Interviews? You might glean some tips there and/or ask questions.



Hi PiP
I have already taken that leap. via Amazon and smashwords, am now looking how to improve the quality of my work and raising the awareness of its existence. That is why i have joined  and want to say again how welcome the members have made me feel.

:encouragement:


----------



## PiP (May 30, 2016)

That's great Stephen! I'll send you a PM later with some ideas re promoting your book..


----------



## AdamHarkus (Jun 16, 2016)

From a fellow Brit and newbie. Welcome!


----------

